# DIY Underwater Camera Housing



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

I was able to cut the plastic today. At first I was going to go into town to the local hardware store (that apparently will cut glass and plastic for you) but decided I wanted to do it all myself (as much as possible) so I sucked it up and cut it with a hand saw.
It came out much better than I was expecting...with one slight problem. I forgot to take the thickness of the plastic into account in my design so there's a slight gap because of it. I'm going to have to recut the sides but that's not a huge deal.

I drilled through the frame piece and used the drill bit on my dremel as sort of a router and cut out part of the window. I then sanded it down (it still needs some work) but works.

Here are a few shots of the pieces taped together to test to see if it works.




























So far things are looking good.


----------



## mesohuanny (Jun 2, 2012)

zip lock bag? vacuum sealer? ;P


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

I tried a zip lock bag. It sort of worked but there was a point when it just completely started leaking. It's not worth the risk


----------



## AaronMB (May 9, 2012)

Fun project there.

I got something like this for my wife's camera for snorkeling in Hawaii - it worked great. We got ours from REI for about $15.

For my iPhone, we got a specific waterproof case, which kept everything nice and dry; the silicone membranes for the touch screen really don't like to work underwater, however, despite reviews that suggest otherwise.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

AquaStudent said:


> I tried a zip lock bag. It sort of worked but there was a point when it just completely started leaking. It's not worth the risk


I'd agree, it would be so hard to build without sacrificing at least one camera when testing for leaks.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

150EH said:


> I'd agree, it would be so hard to build without sacrificing at least one camera when testing for leaks.


Haha I used a bunch of random objects that totaled in density/volume of the cameras. However it was hard to get enough air out so that it would sink so i set it underneath some rocks in my cichlid tank and then behind one of the filter intakes. i think that was enough disruption to break the seal...but definitely not worth risking a camera on it. It's just not reliable enough.


----------



## OrangeSoda (Jan 15, 2011)

AquaStudent said:


> Another main goal is to be able to change settings and snap photos/video while the camera is submerged. To do this I would need access to the camera without breaking the seal.
> 
> Lastly, it needs to be fairly cost effective. I don't want to spend hundreds of dollars on it.


I don't know if your interested in this, but there are many companies who make underwater camera's for under $100.

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&gs_nf=...,cf.osb&fp=190384544ea428dd&biw=1920&bih=1000


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice creative idea


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

OrangeSoda said:


> I don't know if your interested in this, but there are many companies who make underwater camera's for under $100.
> 
> http://www.google.com/#hl=en&gs_nf=...,cf.osb&fp=190384544ea428dd&biw=1920&bih=1000


The underwater cameras for that price will not accomplish what I want them to. This project will cost less than $50 and I'll be able to record in 1080p (in theory) as well as take stills.

@GMY Thanks for the support. I hope it turns out as well as I think it could (and not as disasterly as I think it could too )


----------

